# Looking into the dark side



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm looking into getting my first yak.

I'm 6' and 170lbs. I'll be using it both in the Bay and the ocean. For the most part, I'll be dropping baits until I get a little more experience under my belt. 

I'm leaning more toward a 12' than a 14' right now.

The Wilderness Systems Tarpons look nice.

So do the Liquid Logic Manta Rays. 

And the Hurricane Aquasports Phoenix line. Might be a little bit out of my price range???

Whatdaya guys think of these?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

deffinitely go *used*, esp if yer iffy on keeping her.

The Tarpon's and Ocean yaks are pretty reliable...and the BPS MAin stream seems to be a economical choice..saw plenty of em down @ the Point


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Jeff, I have a Perception Illusion that I don't use much. Have had it in the rivers up this way and it is stable and easy to paddle boat. You are welcome to try it out for 30 days and see what you think. It is 14' and not a really wide yak. Not set up for fishing yet but has lots of storage space with two monster hatches. I bought it with the idear of setting it up for fishing but before I did, ran into a deal on a Hobie Outback Mirage that I could not resist. Don't really need two sit on tops. Will sell for $400

Ken


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Jeff*

Al is right on w/used yak and Ken is offer'in' ya a good deal ! I liked the Tarpon 140 I rented in FLA.

A yak is on my list too  

Go yak it up,

Mark


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Man,

Now I know who has the $$$$$$$$!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> Man,
> 
> Now I know who has the $$$$$$$$!


Yeah really.. can't hide money Jeff...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Manta Rays are nice... ideal situation is to get a decent used yak and test drive for little bit to answer the following questions.

1. Is kayak fishing for you?
2. What do I like about the yak I have right now?
3. What do I not like about the yak I have right now?
4. How would I layout the yak for fishing on my new yak? (once you drill a hole in your tupperware there no going back to the orignial, so practice on your first yak)
5. Did I catch fish?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good list Jon, I would also add, the portability factor...is it easy to lift by yourself...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

and if it ain't, hit the weights


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info, guys. 

Ken, I would love to take that yak off your hands. However, there's a kayak shop in Virginia Beach that's giving me an easy payment plan. They want 20% down and pay the balance little by very little. 

See fellas, I ain't hiding money. There just ain't no money to hide. In fact, I think I'll have to quit smokin' if I want to finish paying for a new yak by this time next year.  

The shop in VAB has both the Tarpon and the Manta Ray. I'm sorta leaning toward the Liquid Logic.

However, the little misses told me today I better buy a tandem. I dunno. I just might have to take a hard look at the Tarpon 13.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

forget the tandem...  just buy two yaks...
Also, check on internet about wilderness system's customer service... no good. haven't had personal experience but www.kayakfishingstuff.com told me they are going to stop carrying wilderness boats. Jon there told me Manta ray is a sweet boat and will replace the tarpons...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Hey NJ*

the Hobie Kona and OK Malibu 2 and Malibu2 XL can be used 1 or 2 person. the seat switches to the middle. I'm on my way to getting a kona. just a couple of hundred more. if you put flush mounts. or flush mount scotty mounts. that they wont goet in the way.


----------



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

I test paddled the Tarpon 130t and a Hobie tandem. Pretty nice boats. Didn't fish, but my 6 year old son did as I paddled him around. You can also but an add-on back rest for the center seat for paddling it by yourself. Didn't test that though. Have paddled a Hobie tandem in the "center" seat though, was ok. Only thing that I can see as a drawback, there is no storage in the boat and the and no where to really mount rod holders etc.

Mike


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Jeff, they don't call tamdems "divorce yaks" for nothing. My wife and I both have our own. It's cool to have her out there with me while I fish. Sunday we paddled from the S-turns at Sandbridge to LIP and back while I trolled. Didn't catch squat. Then she sat in her chair reading while I surfed. We both got some exercise, some rays and I got three good waves. No divorce pending.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I pulled the trigger and bought a Prowler 13.

Nothing rigged by the shop. No rudder. 

However, I did buy a Scottie rod holder, two flush mount rod holders, PFD, dry bag and a rather expensive paddle - Aquabound Stingray. 

I got my hands full trying to figure out how to rig this thing. Along with the rod holders, I'd like to add an pulley anchor system and a wading line.

Guys, is there anything else I need. I'm going to hold off on the electronics - depth finder, fishfinder, gps, ect. - for some time. At least until I get out of debt. 

What I really need is a way to tote the yak in the bed of my f-150. Any help would be great.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Congrats on the yak Jeff. I've heard a lot of good stuff about the Prowler. 
I just slide my yak in the back and run a rope from one tie down thru the grab handle on the front of the yak and back to the tie down on the other side of the pickup bed.
I do have one those hitch mounts to sit the part thats hangs out on, but don't use it on short trips.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Is there someone who might be able to give me a hand with mounting an anchor trolley? 

Mabye the TKAA guys have a meeing next month?

I like the way the guy at Liquid Logic shows how to rig one on the Manta Ray.

http://www.liquidlogickayaks.com/videos/LL_MR.AnchorTrolley.dv.mov


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood me or rick or anyone can show u how to do that.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> dood me or rick or anyone can show u how to do that.


Dude, I gotta get up with you.

I've got ceramics and new gears/pinion for a 525mag I need to install.

I've got a set of carbon fiber washers and metal lipped washers for an Abu 6500 Pro Rocket I need installed. I've got a new power handle for the same Pro Rocket I need to swap out, too.

Actually, I'm pretty sure I can manage all of those projects. But I rather have your knowledge and expertise close by. 

To be honest, I'm just lazy and want you to do it for me.   

I'll buy the beer and dinner, OK.

As far as the yak, I could do that chit, too. But I'd rather have your around for the same reasons above. 

Maybe you can do some babysitting while you're here, too.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, I gotta get up with you.
> 
> I've got ceramics and new gears/pinion for a 525mag I need to install.
> 
> ...


oh its like that huh.... ok yeah you should let me do the drag..... wouldnt plan on catchin a fish on that reel if i were you


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Congratulations and welcome to the bright side.

I think you can get a better fix on rigging after you have yak-fished a few times. See if you find that you fish in situations were an anchor is needed.


----------

